# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  الانتماء..قضيه للمناقشه لكل صاحب قلم مبدع!!!

## الوردة الاردنية

لوطن
كلمة كبيرة ومعناها اكبر
عرفناها انه المكان الذي شهد مولدنا وصبانا وحياتنا
شهد اجمل اللحظات
واسوأها ايضا
ولكنه ليس مكان فقط
وانما ناس
واهل
واصدقاء
واحباب
اماكن
وبشر

هذا هو الوطن

نراه في وجه انسان بسيط يستيقظ مع اذان الفجر ليخرج لعمله ويبحث عن رزقه
نراه في طالب يذاكر وجتهد كي ينجح
نراه في بسمة طفل وليد عندمايداعبه ابوه
وفي تنهيدة محب عندما يسمع صوت من يحبه

لكن
هل اختلف المعنى الان؟
هل صار للوطن معنى اخر؟

وسؤال هام:

هل مشكلاتنا اليومية في اوطاننا (وما اكثرها) تبيح لنا التخلي عنها و...كرهها؟
ماذا يعني الانتماء؟
هل هو مجرد كلمة تقال ليل نهار في الكتب وعلى الشاشات؟
ام انه فعل وشعور ؟
وهل نحن فقدنا روح الانتماء للوطن؟
هل صحيح مايقال عنا نحن الشباب اننا لانعرف معنى الانتماء واننا لانقدر قيمة هذا الوطن؟
لم صار حلم الكثير من شبابنا الهجرة والتخلي عن جنسياتهم؟ 

وسؤال اهم:

ماذا فعلنا لاوطاننا؟
وما الذي نتمنى فعله؟

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

الوطن الحبيب 

يعيش في داخلنا مثلما نعيش على ارضه 

نحمل له كل المشاعر الصادقة من ولاء وانتماء 

كثير من الناس رفعوا من شأن اوطانهم 

اما بعمل بطولي 

او عمل فني 

او عمل ثقافي 

او عمل اقتصادي 

ماقدمه لنا الوطن كثير وكثير 

يكفينا اننا حملنا اسمه في قلوبنا 

يكفينا انه اعطانا الحريةالانسانية

بالمقابل علينا 

ان نتكاتف يد واحدة من اجل رفعة الوطن 

لينهض ويعانق السماء

ويسمو كنجم في العلياء 

فمن خلال اعمالنا نعبر عن مدى حبنا للوطن 

فالانتماء ليس بشعارات نرددها 

او بكلمات نكتبها 

انما بأفعال نقوم بها لصالح المجتمع والعامة 


وسيبقى الاردن في قلوبنا

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الوطن قطعه تسكن في روحي اعشقهآآ كما عشقي لوالدي ،،
لانني ولدت به وعشت فيه اجمل تفاصيل عمري ،

لكنّنا سنبقى على عهدنآآآ اوفياء ومنتمين له بكل ما ينبض بداخلنا ،
فالانتماء له قول يتبعه فعل واحساس صادق تجاه الوطن
ودفاع عن كل ما يملكه وطني من قياده الى اصغر افراد الشعب ،،

الوطن بالنسبه لي ( الاردن ) ،،
ربي يحميكـ من كل مكروه ويديم علينآآ الامن والامان ،،

شكرآ إلكـ الوردة الاردنية فإسمكـ له نصيب من انتماؤك ،،

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله الله يحميــك يا سيدنا و يحمي الأردن و يبقى الاردن غالي على قلوبنا .

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

الأردن 

هو بلد الأبطال والعروبة الأردن هو

بلد الخير والحب ما أجمل لأردن وما أجمل

الوطن الغالي الأردن هو بلد المحبة 

وأفتخر بوجودي فيه لأنه أغلى من روحي

ما أجمل ترابك يا وطني الغالي 
الوردة الاردنية

----------


## محمد العزام

الانتماء تحس عندما تحضن تراب بلدك وتقبله وتضعه على جبينك وتحاول ان ترسم بريشتك اجمل لوحة له وتحاول ان تعانق السماء وانت تطأ على تراب هذا الوطن 

عندما تشعر بان لديك الغيرة على كل من يسب ويشتم هذا التراب ...وعلى كل حاقد يحاول ان يدنس بارجله هذا التراب ...

عندما تسافر وتغترب وفجأة تشتاق لهذا الحنين الذي يصرخ عليك من جميع الاتجاهات وتلبي هذا النداء ...

عندما تنزل دموعك اذا جرح هذا الوطن شيئا كانك جسده وتحس بالجرح في جميع اجزائك....


لانستطيع ان نقيس ماقدمناه لهذا الوطن لاننا يجب ان نكون معطائين له في جميع الاحوال وسنبنيه كما نريد ونشكله كما نشتهي فنحن ابناءه ولا احد يفهمه غيرنا

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

لن ننسى الوطن وسنبقى دائما....... اردنيون
وستبقى الاردن قصة عشق لن تغيب ...

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الانتماء بالنسبة الي سيكون لله والوطن والملك 
لله ساظلني مسلم مؤمن بالله وحده جل علاه 

الوطن هو بلدي حبي الاول والاخير هو دمي يلي بسري بعروقي الاردن وبس وخط أحمر . 

الملك هو سيدي وتاج راسي وانتمائي ايلو لانه هو القايد والاب الحنون للجميع الاردنيين

----------


## مادلين

يا وطن الخير ، يا وطن الأمن ، يا وطن السلام كم أنت جميل يا وطني وستظل جميلا 0 حبك في قلوب شعبك يكبر ويزداد ، وينظر إليك كل الشعب بعين الحب والاعجاب 
والأمل في المجيء إليك لنسعد ولو للحظة واحدة على ثراك الطاهر تحت سماءك الصافية نستنشق هواك النقي ونستضل بظلك 0 ويفارقك المفارق وقلبه يتفطر ويتحسر على فراقك لانك امنا الحنون

             اطلبني ع الموووووت بلبي يا وطني الاردن

----------


## دموع الغصون

الانتماء هي فطرة انسانية تكبر كلما تعمقت معاني الوفاء والعطاء لهذا البلد 
الانتماء ليس مجرد شعارات بل هو أفعال تحاكي الارض لتنتشي منها العزة والفخر 
لترسخ مبادئ وقيم ترتبط ارتباط لا يتجزأ بدمائنا ودماء أجدادنا و أبادئنا 
لنعلن من جديد انتمائنا لهذه الراية منذ القدم منذ مجيء الملك المؤسس إلى عهدنا هذا بإننا به و معه إنا ماضمون 
الإنتماء بالعمل الحقيق ماذا قدمنا لأوطننا قدمنا الكثير بنظرنا لكن هو واجبنا و وحق لوطننا 
قدمنا بأننا لازلنا نؤمن بأن هذه الوطن هو عزتنا وكرامتنا و لا نسمح لأي مفسد أو اي مندس أن يفتت وحدتنا الوطنية 
قدمنا بأننا كأبناء عشائر لا زلنا نعكس صورة الأردن المضياف نستقبل الجميع و نفدي هذا الوطن بأروحنا ودمائنا 
قدمنا الكثير والكثير فهو واجبنا وحق وطننا 
وما زال من واجبنا أن نقدم أرواحنا لأجل هذا الوطن 


مشكور " الوردة الأردنية " على الموضوع الجميل

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

الأردن أولاً 
هو ليس مجرد شعار أو مجرد كلام ننطق به
وإنما هو مبدأ راسخ في ضميرنا , ولا بد من التعبير عنه بالعمل و الســلوك و الإنتماء الحقيقي لوطننا الغالي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أردن الحب اردن الخير أردن أبو الحسين 

مهما كتبت سأبقى مقصر بحق الاردن الحبيب 

وملكنا الحبيب الذي تفداه العيون ساهراً على امننا

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

مولاي ,,,
على عهد الولاء لكــــــــــم , أقسم بالله العظيم بأن أبقى مــا حييت على عهد الولاء لكم ...

وسنبقى نحن الأردنييون نسير من ورائكم معاهدين الله أن تبقى مسيره الخير تتجدد بسمو قيادتها وعظيم شعبها ...

حفظكم الله سيدي
__________________

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## الوردة الاردنية

أعشق وطناً ... عاش في ارواق روحي .
. و تراقصت لأجله نبضات قلبي ...
و ذرفت لخوفي عليه عبراتي ...
اعشق ارضاً يطيب على ثراها غفوتي و سباتي .
.. و تختال عليها بفخر خطواتي .
.. و مُنايا ان تحتضن رفاتي في جنباتها .
.كما احتضنتتي فوقها في حياتي ... 
و اعشق سماءً اتنسم عبق ريح رجالها اطيب النسماتي .
.. تفوح مسكاً و اريجاً ..تنتشي في صدري و خلجاتي ... 
اعشق اُردنا..عشقاً يفوق بوصفة بحراً ..
بل محيطات من اجمل المفرداتي

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ارفع راسك انت اردني
ارفع راسك ما يضيمك الضيم
وانت بالوطن عند ابوحسين
مكروم الشعب مانهاب الموت
حنا جند الوطن تاريحنا ناصع 
وانعلم الكرم ابو حسين بيدك 
احنا السهم اطلقنا على 
العدو ومانرجع الا بالحسم 
اردننا غالي ومليكنا اغلى
علمنا المليك مانهاب الوغى

----------


## الشاعر باسل معابرة

موضوع جميل يعطيك العافية

----------

